# Holcoglossum tsii



## Phaladdict (Feb 11, 2020)

Perhaps my favorite of the genus


----------



## CarlG (Feb 11, 2020)

That is quite attractive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2020)

that is a cute flower.


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 11, 2020)

I had grown quite a few Holcoglossum including H. flavescens but I've never seen this species...very nice especially the colors!


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2020)

Very pretty!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 15, 2020)

Very nice. Would you mind sharing your culture for Holcoglossum. Mine grow and even spike, but they *always* blast.


----------



## Phaladdict (Feb 16, 2020)

Intermediate, slightly dry in winter (let dry between watering), medium/high light, high humidity and high ventilation


----------

